# Fighting with insurance



## GeorgiaVol (May 4, 2022)

So a dude ran a red light yesterday and clipped me. He then proceeded to lie to the cops saying that I ran the light. Nobody stopped to offer a statement. The cops said there was nothing they could do to determine who was at fault. Anyone ever fought one of these he said/he said claims? I only have liability on my truck so I'm just out damages if his insurance doesn't pay.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (May 4, 2022)

Considering I was pulling onto a busy 4 lane road with a median off of a side road, it would have been nearly impossible for me to run the light and NOT get hit.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (May 4, 2022)

It was recommended by the attorney to file it it small claims court, and he walked me through the process.
So that is what I will try. Either way it goes, at least I didn't just give up without a fight.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (May 6, 2022)

Good for you taking it to small claims court. Make a poster sized drawing of the area in question if possible, showing direction of travel and such.


----------



## lone wolf (May 6, 2022)

GeorgiaVol said:


> So a dude ran a red light yesterday and clipped me. He then proceeded to lie to the cops saying that I ran the light. Nobody stopped to offer a statement. The cops said there was nothing they could do to determine who was at fault. Anyone ever fought one of these he said/he said claims? I only have liability on my truck so I'm just out damages if his insurance doesn't pay.View attachment 985841


No traffic cam at that light?


----------



## GeorgiaVol (May 6, 2022)

Nope. Not out here in the sticks. Lol


----------



## pdqdl (May 6, 2022)

I had a similar problem one time with an accident in a parking lot. His insurance was stalling for months, denying the validity of my claim.

I said "FINE. Cut me a check for $xxx.xx before XY date, or I'll just file in small claims court. We'll let the judge decide who should pay for the damages."

_I had a check the very next week._


----------



## GeorgiaVol (May 6, 2022)

Oh, I found a witness who was behind me and gave a statement to the police that my light was green.
I also filmed a video of the intersection from my direction showing the impossibility of running it from my side.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (May 10, 2022)

After several phone calls they have decided to cover my damages. 
Guess I am 2-0 vs insurance companies.


----------



## Blue Oaks (May 10, 2022)

Good work.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (May 10, 2022)

Of course they low balled the repair estimate and are refusing to give me a diminished value adjustment.
Not over yet I guess.


----------



## lone wolf (May 10, 2022)

GeorgiaVol said:


> Of course they low balled the repair estimate and are refusing to give me a diminished value adjustment.
> Not over yet I guess.


Wait till they try to give you junkyard parts.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (May 10, 2022)

yep, that was on their estimate.
This is dumb. My truck is not a $40k vehicle.
Just give me $5k and I'm good.


----------



## lone wolf (May 10, 2022)

GeorgiaVol said:


> yep, that was on their estimate.
> This is dumb. My truck is not a $40k vehicle.
> Just give me $5k and I'm good.


Crooks!


----------



## grizz55chev (May 10, 2022)

GeorgiaVol said:


> yep, that was on their estimate.
> This is dumb. My truck is not a $40k vehicle.
> Just give me $5k and I'm good.


$5k? Maybe $2k.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (May 10, 2022)

I have been to 2 shops, both said repairs would run close to $2,500.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (May 10, 2022)

Going to a 3rd today


----------



## GeorgiaVol (May 10, 2022)

3rd estimate $3k and 7 working days


----------



## lone wolf (May 10, 2022)

GeorgiaVol said:


> 3rd estimate $3k and 7 working days


Now what about a rental car fee?


----------



## GeorgiaVol (May 10, 2022)

Exactly.
And I need a truck. I am doing projects. I can't bring supplies home in a Malibu.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (May 13, 2022)

Adjuster is supposed to look at my truck in person on Monday. at least on the phone he sounds like he will be more reasonable, but I am not holding my breath


----------



## GeorgiaVol (May 16, 2022)

Adjuster showed up and immediately said the original was way off.
His estimate was $3,500


----------



## grizz55chev (May 16, 2022)

GeorgiaVol said:


> Adjuster showed up and immediately said the original was way off.
> His estimate was $3,500


Nice!


----------



## EchoRomeoCharlie (May 16, 2022)

Dash cam. They're so cheap at this point there's no reason not to have one.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (May 16, 2022)

Absolutely agree.


----------



## MattRBritton (Sep 23, 2022)

GeorgiaVol said:


> yep, that was on their estimate.
> This is dumb. My truck is not a $40k vehicle.
> Just give me $5k and I'm good.


The challenge is...there is almost zero downside to them delaying. More estimates cost nothing. Giving you the run-around costs nothing. And they have staff on salary they are paying anyway, so why not get them to bounce it back and forwards?

And it’s a company/corporation...who doesn’t get bored...doesn’t get frustrated....doesn’t pay out “just to get it over with”.

It sucks...but you kind-of have to play their game.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Sep 23, 2022)

MattRBritton said:


> The challenge is...there is almost zero downside to them delaying. More estimates cost nothing. Giving you the run-around costs nothing. And they have staff on salary they are paying anyway, so why not get them to bounce it back and forwards?
> 
> And it’s a company/corporation...who doesn’t get bored...doesn’t get frustrated....doesn’t pay out “just to get it over with”.
> 
> It sucks...but you kind-of have to play their game.


I ended up getting pretty much what I wanted.
3.5k almost. Whatever, it is a work truck. I will hammer it out later. Just glad the insurance company paid an actual real estimate.


----------



## MattRBritton (Sep 23, 2022)

GeorgiaVol said:


> I ended up getting pretty much what I wanted.
> 3.5k almost. Whatever, it is a work truck. I will hammer it out later. Just glad the insurance company paid an actual real estimate.


Perfect. Yep, just push it back into shape or close enough, replace the lights? And bank the rest of the $3500 for the new truck when you trade this one. If you could just get about 8 more bangs like that...you could look to upgrade, lol.


----------

